# Zukunft Grafik-design, aber welcher Abschluss ?



## ticaL (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

mir liegt schon seit längerer Zeit etwas auf dem Herzen.
Am Besten ich fange ganz von vorne an. 

Da ich meine Zukunft schon immer im kreativen Bereich sah, war mir schon
vor dem Abitur bewusst, dass ich später in die Richtung Design gehen will.
Für welchen Bereich genau hatte ich mich aber noch nicht entschieden, 
obwohl ich etwas mehr zum Produktdesign tendierte. 
Diese Tendenz schlug sich aber im Laufe 
meiner auf das Abitur folgenden Praktikumszeit um.
Die Erkenntnis folgte, dass Produktdesign für mich zu technisch orientiert ist.
Je mehr ich mich mit Grafik-Design und den Tätigkeitsfeldern eines Grafikdesigners 
beschäftigte umso sicherer wurde ich mir in meinem Beschluss meine Zukunft dem Grafik-Design zu widmen. 

Mir war Bewusst, dass es verschiede Wege gibt die meiner damaligen Meinung nach alle zum selben Ziel führen, einen Abschluss, wie auch immer der Titel lauten mag, als Grafikdesigner.
Also bewarb ich mich an einem Berufskolleg, hatte aber damals noch im Hinterkopf,
 meine Mappe an einer FH oder Akademie (Abgabetermine lagen zeitlich später),
einzureichen. Nach der Zusage des Berufskollegs war ich so happy, das ich es in meinem
 Freudentaumel nicht mehr für nötig hielt mich parallel anderswo zu bewerben.

Als ich dann zu Schulbeginn den Stundenplan in die Hand bekam wurde ich das erste Mal stutzig: Englisch, Religion,Deutsch und Mathe ?! 
Das waren doch eigentlich Fächer die ich weit hinter mir gelassen hatte.
Mittlerweile, zwei Semester später hat sich die Liste der Dinge die mich stören noch etwas verlängert. Das fängt bei Mitschülern die gravierende Lücken in der Allgemeinbildung und zum Teil kein Interesse am Unterricht haben an, geht bei Lehrkräften die teilweise einfach inkompetent sind weiter und hört bei einer viel zu positiven Notengebung auf (zwischen zwei wochen und zwei Tagen Arbeit liegt lediglich eine Kommastelle). Vieles erscheint mir einfach zu oberflächlich abgehandelt.

Summa summarum hat mich einfach die Angst gepackt nach einigen Jahren zwar mit Abschluss, aber nichts weiter in der Hand dazustehen, ausser dem Gefühl ein paar Jahre in den Wind gesetzt zu haben. Danach vielleicht zu alt zum studieren zu sein, zumal ich mir mir mein Studium bzw. die Schule komplett selber finanzieren muss, 
dass bereitet mir Sorgen.

Meinungen, von Absolventen Querbeet ob Ausbildung, schulisch oder akademisch grad egal, was sie im Nachhinein für einen Resume gezogen haben, würden mich brennend interessieren.

Grüsse


----------



## Ellie (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo tical,

solange der Begriff Designer ungeschützt ge- und missbraucht werden dar, solange wird der Nachbar sich Webdesigner schimpfen, weil er mit Frontpage eine Seite ins Netz gedrückt hat. Oder weil der Filter in Pshop so schick ist, brüstet sie sich mit dem Begriff Grafikdesigner/in.

Deutsch, Mathe usw. sind wichtig für den Job, schließlich sollst Du deine daten für z.B. Print korrekt berechnen können, den Goldenen Schnitt anwenden und Prozentrechnung können. Deutsch brauchst Du um die Texte richtig zu schreiben, die ein Kunde dir vorlegt. Bei Religion allein fehlt mir der Glaube an Nützlichkeit, lach.

Der Job des Grafikdesigners ist also Handwerk, seine Aufgabe besteht darin fachgerecht und nach dem Wunsch des Kunden Produkte zu gestalten. Da gibt es keine Kunst oder viel kreativer Freiraum.

Die Leute, und es ist egal aus welcher Branche, die wirklich gut sind, beschäftigen sich auch in ihrer Freizeit mit beruflichen Dingen. Diejenigen, die um 17 Uhr den Stift fallen lassen um ihren Hobbies nachzugehen, sind meist nur mittelmäßig.

Sicherlich spielt der Abschluß eine Rolle, wenn Du hinterher als Angestellter arbeitest, die Mühe zeigt sich dann auf deinem Gehaltsscheck. Aber sonst? Ich bin ehemalige Quereinsteigerin und habe fast alles autodidaktisch gelernt und habe dann „auf doof“ und weil der Arbeitgeber ein Zeugnis sehen wollte, nur die Prüfung gemacht (nach 6 Jahren Berufserfahrung geht das) und gut bestanden. Es war wichtig um ernst genommen zu werden und weil sich jeder Hinz und Kunz großspurig Designer nennen darf. So ein Abschluß ist eine Abgrenzung denen gegenüber, die wollen und doch nicht können, und davon ist das www voll.

Sei einfach gut, bilde dich alleine weiter, wenn dir Lehrer nicht helfen können. Welche Alternative zur jetzigen Schule gäbe es für dich? Wie ist der Ruf der Schule in der Branche? Versuche das herauszufinden und versuche so gut wie möglich abzuschliessen. Wenn der „Wert“ des Abschlusses an deiner jetzigen Schule gut ist, welche Rolle spielt es dann noch, wo Du lernst?

Und wenn Du es superkreativ willst dann gehe in die Kunst, das wäre ja auch möglich.

Ach ja, ich habe an einer Hamburger "Akademie" eine Fortbildung mitgemacht, das war ein Brüller, die kassierten viel Geld für wenig Leistung.

LG,
Ellie


----------

